
Want Your Personal Data? Hand over More Please - slowhand09
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/15/technology/data-privacy-law-access.html
======
goatinaboat
_Make sure you are looking happy or joyful and try again_

This strange phrasing is a red flag that the data is being exfiltrated to a
non-English-speaking country.

------
slowhand09
Apologies for the paywalled link. Interesting article by Kashmir Hill. Kash
wrote some cool stuff about giving up social media a while back. Informative.

~~~
m-p-3
Made an IPFS copy using 2read

[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmRZ66CkuDYq3xbJUssAQkUt4rGaAujXwnCKsGD...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmRZ66CkuDYq3xbJUssAQkUt4rGaAujXwnCKsGDEpVaN4G/)

